# Farmette close to Mtn. Grove, MO $99,900



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Charmingly updated 3 bed, 2 bath farmhouse on 2.4 acres about 5 minutes north of Mountain Grove, MO. We are just completing renovations with a new heat pump/air cond., thermopane windows, new appliances & kitchen/bath updates. Picturesque setting with barn, shop, pond, gazebo & several sheds. Already fenced on 3 sides with enough grass for a few horses, goats, etc. Pictures coming soon! $99,900 owner/agent 417-664-0184 or [email protected]


----------



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

I have added some outside photos here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a VisualTour of the property with a few inside pictures.

Click Here for link to tour


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

very nice place hadn't seen something that looked worth the selling price in along time!! good luck hope you sell soon!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish it was further north, it would be perfect for us.


----------

